# printing with silicone ink



## vigiani1 (Aug 31, 2016)

just found out what ink is being used for the badger samples i received. my customers like the print feel and expandability. a friend showed me a quart of Nazdar silicone ink and said that is what they used. before i go shell out $60 a quart and another $100 on catalyst i decided to throw it out on here to see what others experienced and to see if other ink manufactures make silicone ink. also what are some need to know facts about printing with this ink. it will be my first time. thanks in advance


----------

